# Makeshift Above Ground Sprinkler System



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am trying to create an above ground sprinkler system for my overseeding project this fall. I want it above ground so it can be reused for another overseeding project next fall. I can get 2 Hunter Mp3000 heads to operate well but not 3 in a straight line setup with 25ft hose in between and it's 5/8" hose. I put a picture of what it looks like below. The top one is what I tried but I'm wondering if the bottom diagram would work better. Any suggestions? I'm planning on buying a pressure tester tomorrow if that helps give you a better idea.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Just found out it's my Orbit digital timer that is restricting the flow because when I take that off, the 3 in line method works fine. Any ideas on why that would happen?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I dont know anything about the Orbit Digital Timer but I have seed down currently with a setup like this. I have two zones setup, one with 5 Hunter heads and the other with 6 Hunters and both zones work perfect. I have 15' hoses between each sprinkler, so around 90' of hose per zone. I have them connected to a Melanor two zone digital timer which I recommend. For reference I did a pressure test at my hose bib before I ordered anything to see if it was feasible. My PSI is 80 static


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The tinners use a small valve with a small id and it is taking too much pressure from your system. Also check the filter for dirt.

The main problem with 3 heads is the total GPM that the setup needs might be greater than what you spigot can give you. You could do a bucket test (time the time to fill a 5 gallon bucket) to see how many GPM your spigot could give you.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> I dont know anything about the Orbit Digital Timer but I have seed down currently with a setup like this. I have two zones setup, one with 5 Hunter heads and the other with 6 Hunters and both zones work perfect. I have 15' hoses between each sprinkler, so around 90' of hose per zone. I have them connected to a Melanor two zone digital timer which I recommend. For reference I did a pressure test at my hose bib before I ordered anything to see if it was feasible. My PSI is 80 static


Thanks, I'll get the gauge tomorrow to see what my psi is compared to yours. That will give me a better idea of how many it can handle.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> The tinners use a small valve with a small id and it is taking too much pressure from your system. Also check the filter for dirt.
> 
> The main problem with 3 heads is the total GPM that the setup needs might be greater than what you spigot can give you. You could do a bucket test (time the time to fill a 5 gallon bucket) to see how many GPM your spigot could give you.


Thanks, I will check the gpm tomorrow morning.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

You should be fine with MP3000 heads, they are low flow and only put out .4 gallons per hour each.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dacoyne the specs for an mp3000 at 360 degrees (I assume the OP is using 360) is 3.64 gpm (218gph) on a 40 psi regulated body. Using 3 means that he needs 10.92gpm. A spigot will struggle to do that at safe speeds without high pressure.

The MPs archive a 0.4in/hr precipitation rate if the heads are configured in a square pattern with head to head caverage.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could always use a in ground irrigation valve and a older sprinkler timer to make it less restrictive.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am using all 90-210 heads except for I will have one 360 in the middle somewhere.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> You could always use a in ground irrigation valve and a older sprinkler timer to make it less restrictive.


+1. There is another thread here where local Iowa user did this.

How are you connecting the MPs to the hose...spikes with female-female riser or spray body? You could use pressure regulated bodies to have more consistent spray and might be able to get another MP on one run. Can you avoid using the 360s as they demand a bunch of water. I even put my MP-360s on their own zone in the backyard.

Have checked out Reams Irrigation in DSM? They pretty much everything and I personally have purchased many MPs and etc from them.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So just measured the PSI and I'm right at 50. GPM is 5 from the end of the hose. I'm going to try some MP2000's because at .77gpm, I should be able to run 4 of those together.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > You could always use a in ground irrigation valve and a older sprinkler timer to make it less restrictive.
> ...


I have the Hunter Pro spray body with a riser and then spike. I could probably avoid using the 360 if I can get more than 2 sprinkler heads to run at once. I run most of the MPs at 180 degrees with 2 or 3 at 90 degrees.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

The pressure regulated bodies will maintain pressure at 30psi or 40psi depending on which you purchase which could allow you to add a couple more MPs to a single run.

Edit: Use the 40psi w/MP rotators.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/spray-bodies/pro-spray-prs30

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/spray-bodies/pro-spray-prs40

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hunter-Sprinkler-Spray-Body-p/pros-04-prs30.htm


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> The pressure regulated bodies will maintain pressure at 30psi or 40psi depending on which you purchase which could allow you to add a couple more MPs to a single run.
> 
> https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/spray-bodies/pro-spray-prs30
> 
> ...


Could you explain these to me? I'm sort of in the same boat as OP. My static pressure is 60psi. With 50ft of hose and 1 impact sprinkler running, my pressure is 40psi. My flow is 4.1gpm per spigot. I'm having a hard time finding the best solution for me. With two impact sprinklers my pressure drops considerably (10psi). Sounds like these heads would work well for me. The PRS30 holds 30psi throught multiple heads on the same zone?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> The pressure regulated bodies will maintain pressure at 30psi or 40psi depending on which you purchase which could allow you to add a couple more MPs to a single run.
> 
> Edit: Use the 40psi w/MP rotators.
> 
> ...


Just purchased the PRS40's because Hunter says they work better for the mp rotators which is what I have.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You can always use pvc instead of a hose. That way the supply pipe can be larger and less static loss hoping to achieve a higher head pressure.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

h22lude said:


> Could you explain these to me? I'm sort of in the same boat as OP. My static pressure is 60psi. With 50ft of hose and 1 impact sprinkler running, my pressure is 40psi. My flow is 4.1gpm per spigot. I'm having a hard time finding the best solution for me. With two impact sprinklers my pressure drops considerably (10psi). Sounds like these heads would work well for me. The PRS30 holds 30psi throught multiple heads on the same zone?


I struggled with running dual impacts, feel like those things are water hogs.

Basically the PRS30 or 40s help maintain a constant pressure at each spray head, which helps prevent a spray head from "taking" all of the water and leaving the last one in the run with little pressure to operate.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> h22lude said:
> 
> 
> > Could you explain these to me? I'm sort of in the same boat as OP. My static pressure is 60psi. With 50ft of hose and 1 impact sprinkler running, my pressure is 40psi. My flow is 4.1gpm per spigot. I'm having a hard time finding the best solution for me. With two impact sprinklers my pressure drops considerably (10psi). Sounds like these heads would work well for me. The PRS30 holds 30psi throught multiple heads on the same zone?
> ...


Sounds like this is exactly what I need. PRS40s and MP2000 nozzles. Thanks!


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Aren't you losing coverage switching to MP2000?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> Aren't you losing coverage switching to MP2000?


Yes, a little bit. M2000 13' - 21' and MP3000 is 22' - 30'. That's why I'm switching sprinkler bodies to the pressure regulated ones today to see if that will allow my MP3000's work more consistently. Then I won't have to switch to the 2000's.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Ended up going with 2 MP3000's and 1 MP2000 on each hose and then one hose in the middle with an MP3000 360 degree head to get the middle really well. I also added the PRS40 bodies which maybe helped but couldn't really tell. I also bought a Melnour 4 valve timer that has been awesome compared to the orbit timer.


----------

